# Tunes



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

I Have install a big air intake, down pipe, straight pipe exhaust and a ported intake manifold. I dont have a tune on the car and run great. I want to intall a 42# injector but want to know if will run good. I want to intall a tune but everybody want $900 or more for it in Connecticut.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cody6989 said:


> What tune is everyone running. I am running Vermont tune only putting out 169 HP. I've seen people running trifecta putting out 200 hp with my mods.
> 
> Mods
> K&N Typhoon
> ...


Read this to start:
*Gen 1 Tuning Comparision Thread*


----------



## eddiemonaco (Oct 5, 2019)

cody6989 said:


> What tune is everyone running. I am running Vermont tune only putting out 169 HP. I've seen people running trifecta putting out 200 hp with my mods.
> 
> Mods
> K&N Typhoon
> ...


 Hi where do you live , maybe I will pass by and pay you do to a flash in my car


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

eddiemonaco said:


> Hi where do you live , maybe I will pass by and pay you do to a flash in my car


If you do that, it will brick your ECM IIRC


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

TRIFECTA OR ZZP


----------

